# HEAT WAVE



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, walked outside and the hot wind is like a blast furnace.🥵Looking at the forecast, and it looks like we have 10 days of it, maybe longer. 

I'm praying that we get a good soaking of rain soon. If not, it could be a real bad fire season. With the 24th coming up, I hope folks are "responsible" with fireworks! Just my feelings, but I'd like to see a ban on them the rest of the year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This was out my front door only a week ago. This was well past the peak... it was crazy. Things still haven't dried out.






-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The next week is going to be rough. Fire weather will be severe for the areas that get dry lightening.

Fingers crossed for those in wildfire zones.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

On my way home from work you could see two distinct smoke columns. The one pictured in grantsville and the other driving up from Central Utah. I'll be continuing to work on making my cabin fire resistant and getting a draft sprinkler system set up. If this type of weather shows up later in the season we are really in for it.


----------

